

Case against Microsoft, Yahoo spam filters chucked from court - drungli
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2011/08/25/case-against-microsoft-yahoo-spam-filters-chucked-from-court/

======
russell
This is a case of the legal system working the way it should. Had the decision
gone the other way and been upheld, it probably would have meant that ISPs
could not do spam filtering. Most people would then be getting thousands of
pieces of spam a day.

